# Hi, WPA wireless issue?

## dragos240

I use a self-compiled kernel from gentoo-sources without genkernel for my eeepc 900HD computer. Wireless works fine for the most part, however, there are some issues with it. I cannot connect to WPA networks. I am using a B usb wireless device to connect now. I posted the results of connecting to my internal wireless with wpa_supplicant. http://pastebin.com/d3ce9dda5 Help would be appreciated.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# lspci -n

# lsusb

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

```

----------

## dragos240

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --info
> ...

 

But of course.

emerge --info:

http://pastebin.com/d681959b8

lspci -n:

http://pastebin.com/d6955f41b

lsusb (my usb device is not insered, I'm on a normal network):

http://pastebin.com/d5ad2c6fa

output of /etc/conf.d/net:

http://pastebin.com/d3414e54c

There ya go!

----------

## d2_racing

Can you plug your USB device and post this after that :

```

# lsusb

# dmesg | tail

```

----------

## dragos240

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you plug your USB device and post this after that :
> 
> ```
> 
> # lsusb
> ...

 

Sure, the usb device works fine, the internal PCI device does not.

lsusb:

http://pastebin.com/d2476c422

dmesg | tail:

http://pastebin.com/d29bb192f

Ok.

----------

## dragos240

Help?

----------

## Zeerak

Could you post the various things to pastebin again? The links have expired. Also your wpa_supplicant.conf might be an idea  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, all yours files are gone.

----------

## dragos240

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> In fact, all yours files are gone.

 

Alright. They are indeed gone. Let me post them again.

dmesg | tail:

```

[ 2066.937397] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 2066.937743] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 2066.938497] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 2066.938852] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 2066.939139] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 2066.939481] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 2066.939778] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 2066.940123] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 2066.940418] usb 1-4: link qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

[ 2066.940852] usb 1-4: unlink qh0-00ff/f680d300 start 0 [2/0 us]

```

lsusb:

```

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS WLA-54L 802.11bg

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 093a:2700 Pixart Imaging, Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i  CONFIG_ZD1211RW

# lsmod

```

----------

## d2_racing

Post your /etc/conf.d/net and your /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf too.

----------

## dragos240

1st:

```
CONFIG_ZD1211RW=y

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW_DEBUG is not set
```

2nd:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

gspca_main             18848  0 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   184224  1 

snd_hda_intel          22796  0 

snd_hda_codec          49096  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6184  1 snd_hda_codec

```

Most of my features are built in the kernel, rather than being modules. I just find it more convenient.

wpa_supplicant:

```

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

   ssid="linksys"

   #psk="jeanette"

   psk=81374e9bb9bd2c373d6b4554653514c5be4232f9df9ab5dcf3a8208ddc39c195

}

```

/etc/conf.d/net:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth0="-Dwext"

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, can you post this :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# iwlist scan

# dmesg | tail

```

For the record, I use this for a wpa2 encryption router :

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=0

#update_config=1

network={

   ssid="your_ssid"

   psk="my_passphrase"

   proto=WPA2

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   pairwise=CCMP

   group=CCMP

   priority=5

}

```

Finally, this is my /etc/conf.d/net :

```

#WPA_SUPPLICANT

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

```

----------

## Zeerak

Wouldn't the iwconfig and iwlist commands only work, if you have wireless-tools installed?

An alternative to iwlist scan is 

```
wpa_cli -> scan -> list
```

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, it's part of wireless-tools, but you can have both on your box, I mean wireless-tools and wpa_supplicant.

----------

## dragos240

Not using the usb now, I am using the internal wireless. The internal wireless does not work with WPA. The USB works just fine.

Anyway, I'm posting the results in order of which you asked for them:

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:24:8c:3b:0b:99  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:43:73:c7:e7  

          inet addr:192.168.1.108  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::222:43ff:fe73:c7e7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:2821 errors:3 dropped:3065 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2982 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2549505 (2.4 MiB)  TX bytes:545592 (532.8 KiB)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:f8048000-f8048100 

```

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     802.11b/g  link  ESSID:"paws"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:22:6B:77:DA:F1   

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=75/100  Signal level=-43 dBm  Noise level=-104 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

sit0      no wireless extensions.

```

```

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:23:97:7E:AB:B2

                    ESSID:"09FX08012325"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=70/100  Signal level=-46 dBm  Noise level=-99 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 45ms ago

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:25:9C:0B:68:74

                    ESSID:"Amelia"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:6

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 11 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=42/100  Signal level=-66 dBm  Noise level=-80 dBm

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                       Preauthentication Supported

                    Extra: Last beacon: 38ms ago

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:0F:3D:63:A7:BC

                    ESSID:"82008"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11g

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:8

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=43/100  Signal level=-65 dBm  Noise level=-81 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 41ms ago

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:23:69:4D:AA:9D

                    ESSID:"Smiths"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 9 11 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=43/100  Signal level=-65 dBm  Noise level=-81 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 10ms ago

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:22:6B:77:DA:F1

                    ESSID:"paws"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 6 11 9 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=75/100  Signal level=-43 dBm  Noise level=-104 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 117ms ago

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:1F:90:F0:88:F3

                    ESSID:"PIOQ2"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 11 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=36/100  Signal level=-70 dBm  Noise level=-76 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 125ms ago

          Cell 07 - Address: 00:1F:90:E8:AE:CB

                    ESSID:"FEXE1"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:1

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:54 Mb/s

                    Extra: Rates (Mb/s): 1 2 5.5 11 6 9 12 18 24 36 48 54 

                    Quality=38/100  Signal level=-69 dBm  Noise level=-77 dBm

                    Extra: Last beacon: 123ms ago

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

```

[  396.990996] r8180: Card successfully reset

[  397.734193] r8180: WIRELESS_MODE_G

[  397.734196] 

[  397.776332] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

[  398.074073] iwconfig used greatest stack depth: 5648 bytes left

[  398.858746] Linking with paws: channel is 1

[  398.882244] Associated successfully

[  398.882249] Using G rates

[  398.896312] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[  408.907057] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

Oh, and I'm not using the r8180 driver or card, it's actually an rtl8187se.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, when you try to connect with your internal card, can you post this :

```

# dmesg | tail

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## dragos240

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, when you try to connect with your internal card, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # dmesg | tail
> ...

 

dmesg | tail:

```

[  221.451461] Associated successfully

[  221.451468] Using G rates

[  221.475796] ieee80211_crypt_tkip: could not allocate crypto API michael_mic

[  221.517398] Linking with linksys: channel is 6

[  237.875594] Linking with linksys: channel is 6

[  237.917598] Linking with linksys: channel is 6

[  237.935075] Associated successfully

[  237.935082] Using G rates

[  237.958440] ieee80211_crypt_tkip: could not allocate crypto API michael_mic

[  238.000554] Linking with linksys: channel is 6

```

wpa_cli status:

```

Selected interface 'wlan0'

wpa_state=SCANNING

```

and I think you should see the output of me trying to connect to my network, the messages may be of some use to you:

```

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Trying to associate with 00:14:bf:1f:bb:79 (SSID='linksys' freq=2437 MHz)

Association request to the driver failed

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Associated with 00:14:bf:1f:bb:79

WPA: Failed to set PTK to the driver (alg=2 keylen=32 bssid=00:14:bf:1f:bb:79)

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED - Disconnect event - remove keys

CTRL-EVENT-TERMINATING - signal 2 received

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, I see this : 

```
ieee80211_crypt_tkip: could not allocate crypto API michael_mic 
```

Can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i crypto

```

----------

